# Anyone need to lose weight before ttc?



## Bitsysarah

Hi, I have spent the last week reading through every page of the plus size pregnancy forum...which has made me about a 100 times more broody. I can't wait to ttc, but need to lose a ton of weight before we do. So reluctantly i have put it off till September and have set myself a goal of losing 5 stone first (I weigh 24 stone) can't believe I have written that.... I have never told anyone.

Is it crazy that I am thinking of starting to take folic acid? and that I start peeing on ovulation sticks tomorrow (just want to make sure that I am ovulating ..... PS my boyfriend does not know about these last two things (I think it might scare him lol) 

I look forward to hearing from you :) x


----------



## Squarepants

Hi Bitsysarah

I need to loose approx 20 kilos before we start to conceive. We have a local weight watchers meeting and I'm off to join on Monday for a major life style change I'm quite a large girl and i really want to improve my health for when the day comes i am pregnant. 

My hubby knows i pee on the sticks lol i got so frustrated when i had a 101 day cycle and no were near had a second line.... he keeps saying things to cheer me up like 'i don't see how they can tell you if you are gonna ovulate' but i know he is just trying to make me feel better...

I also have PCOS so the weight loss will hopefully help with my cycles a lot more as they are all over the place!!!

Do you have a regular cycle.. if you don't mind me asking?

Hope you find the support in WTT.. 

:):)


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi squarepants,

My cycle as been dead on 29 days for the past 5months. I am joining slimming world next week (not sure you have that over in aus). Wanting a baby is so important to me, but I am really struggling with making healthy food choices ... I love food too much :(

Bitsysarah x


----------



## Squarepants

omg we could be twins lol i love!!!! food!! 

I wish i had a cycle that was regular though... currently AF got me this morning so last was 36 days but i have them sometimes 52 55 100 100+ but i think they will regulate with weight loss well i hope!

I have been hearing a lot about slimming world but i am not sure what sort of diet it is I'm not sure if we have it in Aus..

Have you got a TTC date yet?

Ours has jumped all over the place but has finally been set for a year an a half away. hubby is worried that it will put a strain on our relationship due to me having PCOS.

We have a few 4 legged babies tho lol 2 dogs koda and hunter and a cat called tom.

people have said if you want it bad enough you will change your lifestyle in regards to food. i don't like when ppl say that tho because sometimes it is not that easy..

i have cut soda out a lot and have upped my water. but i tend to put a squeeze of lemon in my water as i hate plain water... 

Im thinking of joining a gym??

Have u got any pets??

How do you think ur bf would go if you told him about the folic and opks?? mine was a lot more accepting than i thought?!


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi Bitsy and welcome! :hi: I hope you find this site as supportive as I do! :D

I've had weight issues (both too high and too low). It's taken me a long time to get things under control but it was well worth the effort, I think. I wish you much success on your journey! 

I don't think it's weird to start OPKs or folic acid now. From what I've learned here it's good to start folic acid a few months before TTC anyway. I started charting last month and have learned a lot about my body in that time! I want to use OPKs as well, but I'm not sure what kind to order yet.


----------



## goddess25

I should too but I am not going too, I have PCOS and losing weight is a really hard struggle. I am about 200lbs so would like to lose about 40-50lbs..but I have had 2 pregnancies and maintained my weight. I eat well and I don't binge, I comfort eat slightly but who doesn't, my issue is the PCOS. I have to exercise for about a hour minimum 3-4 times per week to lose weight..which my life just doesn't permit right now.

I Am planning on doing a weight loss regime post #3 baby as this will most definitely be my last.

I eat healthily, and do a lot of walking plus I never sit down with a 3 and a 1 year old.


----------



## Snuffles

I plan to lose some weight, not only for baby but also so my doctor will shut up. She's always nagging me about losing weight. Easy for her to say she's like a little stick.


----------



## hope_fear

on the same boat as you are, id like to lose anything from 5 to 7 stone ideally. Iv no intention to go from my current weight to my ideal weight cos in all honesty i don't think id feel like myself, i like fuller figures, so my main concern is my health. Im also a vegetarian, which i thought at first, would help me lose some weight but it really didnt make such a difference. My plan is to focus on portion size( that to me is one of the biggest problems on a global level) and exercise which i started doing recently and hope i can keep up with (so sore i can hardly walk lol). just hope i can stay focused and on plan :) good luck to you all girls


----------



## Anderson8

hi ladies,
im trying to lose weight too before i ttc.
i put on 3 stone in my last pregnancy(taking me to 19 stone), and ive lost 2 1/2 stone of that but would like to lose another 2 1/2 stone, giving me a total wight loss of 5 stones before we start ttc. ive told hubby, to not even let me try(even if i beg) to allow us to start trying before i meet my target.
i really want to feel and have a healthy pregnancy, as towards the end of my last pregnancy i felt like a beached whale!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi all,

Thanks for your posts. I started taking folic acid today, not going to tell my bf because for some reason I think it might freak him out...even though we both are very clear about the plan to start ttc in september as long as I have lost the weight. I really need to have a whole lifestyle change.... Any ideas on how to accomplish this...as I a not doing too well on my own :(

In reality I need to lose a lot more than five stone but that will take for ever, I am 34 and feel that I can't wait too long. What do people think about having a baby at 19 stone? I really want a healthy baby :)


----------



## thestarsfall

Hi,
I also need to lose some weight before TTC, but I am not so much in a rush. I expect to lose some over the summer anyway since I will be frequenting the beach a lot. And my TTC date is the end of June, but I don't expect to become pregnant first cycle (but who knows!). 

If I do become pregnant asap then I want to be verrrrrrry careful about diet during pregnancy and not gain more than the recommended amount for overweight ladies so that I can more easily lose it afterwards. 

I myself weigh about 17 stone (had to convert that since I am Canadian and have no idea lol...but 17 stone sounds nicer than what it is in pounds lol).

Random question about the stone measure...does that correspond then to like...sizes more? Because I wear a 16 or 18 depending on the brand and am a 17 stone so that's kinda convenient lol.

Good luck to all in their weight loss!


----------



## comotion89

I need to lose weight too I've got 3 years before ttc I was 13 stone and size 14 in 2010which I loved I'm now 16 stone and size 18 got too comfortable in my relationship lol


----------



## Anderson8

as i found in my last pregnancy its not so much your weight but your bmi thats important. im 5ft 9 so 16 1/2stone is different on me than someone at 5ft 2.

my bmi at the beginning of my last pregnancy was 35 and at my 20 week scan, i found on my notes image sub optimal due to high bmi which i was gutted about, basically they couldnt see bubs clearly due to my weight.
im aiming to get my bmi under 30.


----------



## Tinks86

Bitsysarah - dont put so much pressure on yourself!
I have 5 stone i would like to lose aswell (lost 2 already) but take it 1 stone at a time because then you can reward yourself with each stone as apposed to ...ive still got this much to lose!
No matter what you lose by September you should be proud of yourself and can still be successful in your TTC journey...were all here for you if you need us :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I want to lose a stone or so before TTC, I did really well on Slimming World last year, lost nearly 2 stone, but have put a stone back on as when I stopped doing it I slipped back into my old habits. I could comfort-eat for Britain, and I have no willpower whatsoever :/ I find it a real struggle to lose the weight, and always put it back on again. Humph. 

I suppose the stones and sizes do correspond a bit...though I find that the sizes between shops vary wildly...some shops I'm a size 10, some I'd be a 14. I usually go for a 12 first. At the moment I'm 11 stone, would like to be just under 10. I'm a proper shortarse though and very badly proportioned...I'm a pear, with a tiny top half and a massive bum, so 11-12 stone really does not look good on me, since all the weight goes on my tummy and hips, and if I don't stay below 10 stone I can't find any clothes that fit me on top and bottom.

So, back to the gym, I think!


----------



## BabyBean14

So the crazy dress sizes are not just a North American thing? It's such a pain! If a clerk in a shop asks me what size I am I usually open my coat and say "I don't know. You tell me!" :haha:


----------



## duckduckgoose

I'd like to join you! I just came off the pill less than 2 months ago, and I put on over 30 lbs in a year on it :dohh: Awful stuff! Anyhow, I do not have a TTC date besides discussing with oh that I would like to start by 30. I want to get my body as healthy as possible before I think about trying. I have lost a couple lbs, but still have 25-30 more to lose! I'd love some support/motivation too! I'm sure we can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Squarepants

Hi All

Welcome Aboard!!!!

I can't wait to see the kilos come off... Im really pumped now to get started!!!!

Hope Everyone reaches there goal weight!!!!

xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys,

First day of diet :( and going to look around a gym tomorrow. Keep telling myself ... Think of what I want. How is everyone else doing. I am getting a kitten tomorrow, maybe it will stop me from being so broody lol. Anyone doing slimming world? 
Started opt on sat my 12 day of cycle....no positives yet!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Ps how do you get those great timelines included in your posts? I want one :)


----------



## Squarepants

Hey a kitten will keep u busy!!!

I just went to the signature page and made my siggt then i copied the url and went into User cp up top of baby and bump webpage and then edit signature and then paste the url into the box

Sorry hope that makes sense lol im shocking! 

I joined weight watchers last night and going to the gym for 30 minutes on tread tonight!!!

Just need to keep this motivation!!!

We should start a bit of a tracking of weight loss like the weight watchers thread has in the diet and fitness page. Be a good way to keep everyone motivated in people want to participate!??

How is everyone today??


----------



## Bitsysarah

Squarepants, that's a great idea :) I am a social worker and some evenings after work I just wanna eat chocolate, I have heard that curly wurlys are not that bad...anyone else hear that...or it is it just wishful thinking lol


----------



## Squarepants

I dunno about curly wurlys but i will so be looking into that lol!!! 

I know what u mean about the chocolate tho i have days like that except i
Never used to be able to say no.

I have just halved and then quartered and will just keep cuttin down so i dont have huge cravings or sugar head aches lol

Im not sure how i will go on weight watchers but after the meeting last night im pumped to get into it. There was a lady at my meeting who has shed 40 kilos!!! I would LOVE to do this!!!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Wow 40 kilos that's inspiration right there :)


----------



## Tinks86

Curley Wurleys are 3 points on WW!!


----------



## Squarepants

Awesome 3 points is not to bad considering they are so yummy.

Are u doing ww tink?


----------



## Bitsysarah

6 sins on slimming world.....only problem is they come in packs of five .... Which is not good for my will Power :(. 

Didn't pick up kitten today, think bf is having second thoughts.

Booked to go on a cruise with the family in feb, I bet they thought I was bonkers trying to workout dates in case I got pregnant straight away in september (I have to think about these things). When can you fly during pregnancy? Feel like I am tempting fate, but you never know we might be lucky and be pregnant by then.


----------



## Squarepants

I had a friend fly at 15 weeks but im not sure... I am a stress head i prob wouldnt fly at all.. My husband had thoughts about our second puppy but i said i want a baby do for now a baby puppy will do and he has turned out to be a wondeful dog he loves hubby so now hunby says he is his dog. 

He didnt like the idea of a cat but i had my car before my hubby so he has to deal with him. I love my cat. We got him from an animal shelter he had a bad life up until we got him. He had all sores on him we think the people who had him put cigarettes out on him. He is a good cat and i love him to bits but he hides wenever visitors come over.. He is getting old now so usually spends most of his day snoozing in the window lol what a life!!

Aw i hope he changes his mind about the kitten.

I wish i was going on a cruise i really want a holiday. Were abouts are u going!??

When are u guys TTC??


----------



## eager.4.U

Hey ladies! I used to be around 17 stones 3-4 years ago and now I am down to 12... I still want to lose atleast a stone or two! My brother used to be 21 stones and is now down to 12 like me, but mostly all muscle haha When he lost all the weight he became a personnal trainer and inspired me to start losing weight! It was a heck of a journey but I'm glad I did it, it was a big accomplishment in both ours lives!

One of my teachers when I was in highschool used to be a health and nutrition specialist and taught us that weightloss is 75% what you put into your body (eat/drink) and 25% exercise... 

Changing my eating habits is really what helped boost the weightloss and exercise was really just to speed up my metabolism, and also makes you feel really good!

If you really want to maximize weightloss while exercising, the "after burn effect" is the way to go.. Its pretty much just having short and intense workouts, which I prefer doing because I hate doing cardio for more then 30 mins. Slow and long workouts do burn calories during the time being, but short and intense workouts burn during and even post-workout... 

Basically lets say you do 20 minutes walking outside.. you'd walk at a normal good pace for about 3-4 minutes and then the fastest you can walk for about 2 minutes, and then you keep going like that... If you go to a gym, ellypticals are a very good alternative to treadmills cuz they dont put as much pressure on your knees, so you can do a 20 minute workout on there and basically do the same thing. 3-4 minutes at a lower resistance level, and then 2 minutes at a the highest level that makes you break a good sweat. That's the after-burn effect with cardio..

Now theirs after burn effect with strenght training. Alot of ladies are afraid of weights because they think they will get big muscles and become buff.. wrong! Doing strenght training actually increases your metabolism to burn fat and calories, and muscles have to repair themselves so you basically burn calories for 48 hours! Don't be afraid girls!!

I hope this helped some of you! :flower: I know how it feels to be bigger then other girls, as I am still not skinny whatsoever.. but you can do it, I promise!


----------



## Squarepants

Thanks eager thats spme good info!!

To loose ur weight did u do weight watchers or slimmin world? Or just change eating habbits?

Xx


----------



## eager.4.U

No dieting!! Just changed my eating habits! Smaller portions is really the big and important key.. I'm not a huge vegetable fan so I eat more fruits, but when I do eat vegetables I like them in a nice stirr-fry with rice noodles.. Chaging from white breads and pasta's to whole wheat really did the trick for me and my brother too. And instead of obsession over whats high in fat, you need to try to steer clear from sugar. Fat takes longer to digest so you can burn it off during the course of your day, but sugar goes straight into your blood stream and can go in fat storage faster.. You need to eat more often aswell. Atleast 5-6 meals a day. BUT small ones lol this way your metabolism is always running and burning and your body never goes in starvation mode. When ppl eat 2-3 times a day, and big meals, the gap in between these meals your metabolism shuts down and think its being starved. So when you eat your big meal, it makes sure to store everything in its reserves! 

Also... I never deprived myself! During the week is when I really made myself eat healthiest as possible, and on like saturday I'd eat one or two things I was really craving, but I kept the portion smaller, so you get to satisfy a craving while not feeling as guilty! And if you know a holiday with family is coming up, or some type of party, eat really well a week before and exercise and you that holiday/party as a cheat day! Theirs no shame in that! My brother does that all the time when he comes down from Montreal to see us haha 

The main thing is really not to beat yourself up about getting to a certain weight. Take it day by day and feel good about yourself. The more stress you put on yourself will then put stress on your body and that makes it harder to lose. You HAVE to keep yourself motivated and happy about making yourself a healthier lifestyle. This should NOT only be short term, it has to really be a complete lifestyle change. Its really for the best because you'll feel better and your future kids or current kids will thank you later on for teaching them healthier choices. 

Might I add, drink lots of water! Putting lemon in it is even better cuz lemon just washes out all the toxins and stuff. Stay clear from soft drinks (you can have one on a saturday if your really craving it) because those are just empty calories and FULL of sugar. Dont be fooled by 'diet soda' either, that has man made sugar that is full of chemicals and actually slows down the metabolism and makes it harder on the body to lose fat.

I personnaly never liked diets or diet plans because I like to do my own planning and not feel trapped.. But for those who have trouble disciplining themselves and really need to follow things, then go for it. But really, after you stop diet plans and start loosening up, most ppl gain back all the weight the lost, and sometimes more. Just make up your own meal routine with healthy foods, and be creative! You'll feel really proud of yourself for doing it all by yourself :flower:

I still do all of those things now, but I'm having to exercise a little bit harder because the last stone is the hardest to get rid of haha I will always have the side of me that LOVES to eat junk food, and lots of it, but I learnt that I have to control it. Theirs nothing else you can really do about it.. I wasn't born a naturally skinny person who can eat whatever I want, unfortunally I was born where I basically have to watch everything I eat and exercise. I'm not skinny at all still, but I consider myself more healthy then those skinny people who eat bad food and dont exercise. They might look healthy on the outside, but they might be very unhealthy in the inside and will have to deal with lots of problems later on.


----------



## Squarepants

Wow thanks so much for all that info i am really trying but it can be hard. I have just under a year and a half an i want to be healthy and fit for TTC. But then i want to continue it afterwards for me aswell

I am doin the lemon in the water which i like better than just water. 

I find lunch and breakfast hard. What sort of things do u do for lunch and breakky??


----------



## eager.4.U

*It is hard!* I'd be lying if I said it was easy.. but I'm telling the truth when I say its *worth it*! 

I always had this obsession of looking at myself in the mirror and not liking what I saw, but when I was trying to lose weight I forced myself to not concentrate too much when I looked in a mirror and not to look for long. The longer you stay infront of a mirror the more you see things and stuff.. Another tip is dont go by what you read on the scale.. Actually, dont weigh yourself! Go by how your clothes fits.. And just a pointer, if you go workout and do strenght training and after burn cardio, the first month or two your body will gain some muscles, so lets say you chicken out and hop on the scale, it might show that you're actually heavier then before. BUT dont be scared and dont give up!! That happens because muscles outweigh's fat, but after a month or two the muscle starts eating up the fat and thats when you'll start noticing a difference in the way your clothes fits! So that first month or two you might feel heavier and your clothes might be tighter, but dont be fooled! Your body just kind of freaks out due to the lifestyle changes ;)

As for breaky and lunch.. Starting off with a big breakfast in your day is the best. This meal will not only get burnt off during the day, but it also kickstarts your metabolism to perform better and you'll notice at the end of the day your not as hungry so you dont binge at night... For breakfast I either like to have a big bowl of All Bran cereal with a little bit of brown sugar ontop and a yogurt with a banana on the side. You can even make yourself two eggs with whole wheat toast and cheese.. Cottage cheese is also a great sider because its lower in fat but high in protein! Eating whole wheat toast with peanut butter and jam.. Anything you want basically as long as its not like toaster struddles lol 

My teacher taught us to eat like this:

A= Protein (milk products, nuts, meat(chicken/fish is the best), cottage cheese etc...)
B=Carbs (fruits, breads (whole wheat), crackers (healthier kinds), etc..)
C=Veggies (ANY kind! NO limit!)

So you have these combinations: (A, B) (A, C) or (A, B, C)
Your 6 meals should consiste of either one of those, but mainly concentrating on the two (A, B) or (A, C). Again, if you can have (A, C) more often, then that would be better. The (A, B, C) is best in the morning and lunch. As for the portion size of every combination, the A should be the size of your palm, the B should be the size of when you close your hand and C should be unlimited! And lets say if you have bread in B, basically its if you were to squeeze the bread in your hand, would it fit? But really, dont beat yourself up tooooo much about that one lol just know you have to control the portions and you'll do fine! Eat slowly by the way, you'll notice you enjoy the food better and get fuller faster. 

Example of:
(A, B) : Handful of nuts (your favorite choice!) and a fruit (whatever you prefer :) )
(A, C) : Peanut butter and Celery, Cheese stick and Red Bell Pepper, anything you want!
(A, B, C) : Eggs & cheese, Whole Grain english muffin, Lettuce/ Chicken breast slices, whole wheat bread and any veggies (this would be a sandwich as well)

These are just examples and do not include any dips or sauces. You can always add dips and sauces, but dont forget to have moderation :) 

Meat should always be the size of your palm before its been cooked.

These are things me and brother followed that really helped us, but it dosn't mean its for everyone.. Its just what worked for me! I'm just glad I can inspire others and also help out :flower:


----------



## HopefulPony

Hi ladies! I've been losing weight for TTC and so far I've lost a stone, yay! I'm now 14st 2lb and we're going to start TTC in June/July! I hope to lose more by then and carry on eating healthily throughout pregnancy :) I'm doing weight watchers and it works really well!


----------



## SqugglesGal

Hi! I'm doing weight watchers as well and have lost 1stone 10lbs so far, am really pleased as have PCOS and find it all really rather hard to cope with sometimes, we're going to start TTC again in November after our holiday! X


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys, how is it going? Second night at the gym for me tonight. :)


----------



## SqugglesGal

Good, I lost another pound this week (was slightly disappointed as wanted to loose 2 but a loss is a loss!!! I can't afford a gym membership but am hoping to go swimming once a week soon!!


----------



## Jay900

I want to lose about 5-7 stone before we start trying. Im 17st and a size 18. My target weight is around 10-11st. I suffer irregular periods and have read somewhere that sometimes weight loss can kick them into shape. Hope so!

To start with I am going to start walking to and from work instead of getting the bus. There is not need its only a 30 min walk (leisurely pace) and I need to stop being so bloody lazy and getting the bus. Its a waste of money too. 

Im also just going to cut the crap out of my diet to start with. I dont really have a portion problem, its a savoury problem (i love bread) Lol. Plus I work at Greggs lmao. This aint gonna be easy!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Me! I have many goals before ttc, but losing weight is a biggie.

I'm 167lbs at the mo, before ttc, i'd like to be somewhere between 126lb - 133lb so at least 34lb to lose, I know I can do it, i've done it before :) but stupidly put it straight back on because I love food so much :blush:

Good luck with your weight loss journey ladies :flow:


----------



## Snuffles

Alright I'm back lol. I have been cramming my face with junk so last night I decided I'm done with it. I'm cutting out junk food and soda *cringes a little* OH and I are planning to go on a bike ride today (hopefully we can fix that flat first) and that will be the start of my exercise. Even though I'm waiting for him to wake up though :haha: for breakfast I plan on eating a bowl of Special K Red Berry cereal and possibly some toast. I'll be checking back in later :)


----------



## Bitsysarah

Keep going girls, I am off to the gym later for a swim, I do about 30 lenths...have not had the courage to actually make it to the GYM bit yet.....but working on it:) Food intake not so good... Snuffles I think I addicted to diet pepsi...I feel your pain lol :)


----------



## Snuffles

Don't worry you can do it sweetie :D


----------



## SqugglesGal

Bah, I've had a bad day today and had a BBQ it's the first one my OH and I have ever had together so I didnt feel like I could tell him I didn't want any! I have bought some ww sausages for tomorrows BBQ now though, will have them with salad n it won't be to bad as ww sausages are only 1 point each


----------



## spazirae

Hi! I'm really glad that I found this site and found people who are struggling with the same issues that I am. I am currently overweight as well and would really like to loose a lot of weight before we TTC but I've been reading a lot and it says that it is harder to loose weight when you have PCOS. Plus, it really is just hard to loose weight in general when you love food!!! I also read something that said taking folic acid even up to a year before TTC is okay. I don't think there is such a thing as taking it too early. I'm going to start taking it pretty soon. But I have been struggling to loose weight for many years now and haven't had much success, I would really like to have a healthy pregnancy. We are planning to TTC in about a year so hopefully I can accomplish my goals by then. If not, I'm not sure if we will still TTC or not. This is something I have always wanted and waiting a year is even killing me. It's nice that I was able to find this forum so hopefully we can all be supportive to each other.


----------



## Gunnhilde

I'd like to lose weight first. I'm about 172 pounds (78 kg) and would love to get down to 150 (68 kg) or even gosh forbid 145 before trying. I'm seriously exercising every day this summer before the wedding and I'm sure I'll lose weight without a car in Denmark. Actually, I put on all the weight after I got my car in the first place!

So, to keep myself accountable I'm just going to say that I want to lose 12 lbs (5.4 kg) by August 31 and a total of 22 lbs (10 kg) by December 31.

:thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

I had a fat day yesterday. OH was so lovely and took me to Red Robin and I had fried mushrooms, and mozzarella sticks, BUT I did have a grilled chicken sandwich and only had a few of the fries that it came with. But I did have three very berry raspberry limeades BUTTT I did end up biking a lot and walking around the mall, so I think it's justified.

Also ladies I'm getting married in October and I want a custom dress so I have til the end of August to lose as much weight as possible, before I send out for my dress.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi guys! I'm losing weight before TTC #2. I had a great pregnancy with my daughter and I would love another one if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again. (My daughter took us 7 years)

My goal weight is about 150 lbs and I don't expect to get there until next year but I'm 55 lbs down (a long way to go) and going strong. 

For those of you that are having trouble I would suggest Weight Watchers, it's great for tracking everything you eat. As long as you're honest with everything you put in your mouth and follow the plan you'll do great!


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! I also need to lose weight before ttc. I need to lose 126 pounds before ttc and lose the last 20 waiting for my bfp. For me I keep gaining back what I lose.


----------



## Bitsysarah

I am going to a hen night on Saturday and every dress I tried on I looked like a whale..so I have decided to put the sleep med reduction, folic acid and opk on hold and concentrate on losing weight.....my weight holds me back so much in life :( I can't do the things I want to do....sorry feeling a bit sorry for myself today :(. Keep up the good work girls :)


----------



## Snuffles

Don't worry sweetie it will be okay :hugs:

I know how you feel though I try dresses on and it's like ick and we won't even begin to discuss how i feel when I try on shorts. But don't worry, soon we'll be slim and trim :D


----------



## duckduckgoose

How's everyone doing? I am down 8.5 pounds since coming off the pill!! I have at least 20 more to lose, but I'm happy to be making some progress!


----------



## TwilightAgain

I've worked out so hard this past few days and not weighed myself since Thursday, i'm going to weigh myself today though, hope i've lost a couple of pound to show for all my efforts!


----------



## Gunnhilde

I'm getting skinnier and haven't had to wear my spanx the last couple of days, but the weight is being stubborn. I suppose it is progress though.

:bodyb:


----------



## Snuffles

Some of my pants are starting to fall off, but my weight is going up. My doctor doesn't care about how my clothes fit, she goes off of what the scale says. So I'm screwed...


----------



## TwilightAgain

I ruined things, OH and I got dominos tonight :dohh: was yummy though! :lol:


----------



## Bitsysarah

3lb loss last week :). Slow and steady wins the race :)


----------



## Gunnhilde

So, I've only lost 2 pounds in the last 3 weeks. :blush:

Well, I've got 10 pounds (4,5 kg) to go before August 31. That is about 10 weeks, so a pound a week. I don't know if I can handle it, especially if we have any more 100 F (38 C) days. :wacko:


----------



## Buttercup84

Ideally yes. Tbh if I haven't reached my goal weight by the time we TTC then it wouldn't make us wait longer but i'd like to at least go from being obese to overweight with my BMI.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi I am also losing weight before ttc - currently 187.5lb - lost 16lb already but would like to get down to 140-150 before ttc. Hubby wants to start the end of the year, so that gives me 6 months to lose at least 37.5lb, pretty ambitious for me but if I take it seriously I CAN do it.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hey everyone! Sign me up... I want my BMI to be 'normal/regular' rather than 'overweight' before TTC... even though I've probably got a while! I currently weigh about 11 stone 7 lbs, and I want to lose more and get fit ready for TTC in a few years... I'm in no rush, but I really want to shift more weight for a while before trying to help my confidence too. :) I was 13 stone a year ago, so I think I've done quite well so far. :D 

Weight is so annoying to shift right now though; it was my dad's birthday yesterday so today we went to Pizza Express and I swear I ate so much :( I fluctuate so easily; it's annoying. :/ tiny dinner tonight I think.


----------



## Squarepants

Hey guys,

I haven't been in here for ages.. I have lost just over 5kg. But seem to have hit a bit of a rut... I'm not putting on but I'm not losing either....

What sort of working out is everyone doing?? I have been walking and rowing but i think i need a bit of variety :)


----------



## Gunnhilde

Squarepants said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't been in here for ages.. I have lost just over 5kg. But seem to have hit a bit of a rut... I'm not putting on but I'm not losing either....
> 
> What sort of working out is everyone doing?? I have been walking and rowing but i think i need a bit of variety :)

I'm trying to walk 2 - 5 miles (3,2 km to 8 km) a day when the weather allows it. I also bike with a pull behind trailer with LO and/or groceries. Besides that I'm doing some strength training at home with free weights (bicep curls, tricep extensions, lateral raises, rows) and then crunches, squats, wall sits, supermans, and leg raises. I've also just started back up with some of the P90X videos, but I don't do them everyday or the way they suggest because it bulks me out like a man if I do. :winkwink:

I'd just congratulate myself on not gaining, that alone is good and means you are doing something right. :thumbup:


----------



## duckduckgoose

I'm in a bit of a holding pattern... I've added cardio and cut out alcohol and simple carbs, but I'm still waiting to see any results. My OH cut down just a little bit and has already lost three pounds in 3 days! Men!


----------

